

Show HN: Chrome Extension I wrote that shows image properties on hover - KiDoki

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ngadjednajjomdjagknebelhmcjggklk
There it is. It shows width, height and file size(which you can turn off) in a corner. It looks neat from the box, but you still can configure it for yourself. I would appreciate any feedback.<p>Also, there's source available at https://github.com/KiDoki/Image-Resolution
If there's any interest, I will continue working on it.
======
Kevindish
Cool extension, but normally i just right-click and i have the information
there :)

What will you build more on it? Maybe i can help?

~~~
KiDoki
You can surely fork it on github. I wrote this extension for myself and I
don't need any more functionality. But if someone wants a thing or two, I will
try to implement it. But at the moment there's no interest from the user base,
so I'm not willing to code new features. It would be good to be able to
configure it more. For example, to show that properties box only if user is
holding Ctrl or something like that. Or to show the box near the cursor, and
not in the corner.

------
GoofyGewber
Looks good

